# Hauntcast's 50th Episode w/ Ben Armstrong



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast's 50th Episode is available for subscribers.









HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
Ben Armstrong of Netherworld Haunted House and Halloween Extreme.

GHOULIE GROOVES:
The rockin’ undead sounds of Cold Blue Rebels.

SHOCKTAILS:
JT’s back with brews and reviews of Aftershock, American Mary & Hate Crime

THE BLACK MARKET:
A conversation with Riley Cameron of Nevermore Productions.

THE MARKETING MORGUE:
The Voice From Hell gives your haunt advertising a Morbid Makeover.

THEATER OF THE MIND:
Revenant with the intertwined systems of nature and growing the perfect haunt.

THE CHARMED POT:
The Mistress of Mayhem shares her burning itch and love for the 1973 classic horror film, The Wicker Man.

THE PROP SHOP:
Denny and Chris present the life of a professional prop builder in Vegas.

TERROR TURNPIKE:
Vysther with a collection of family-friendly haunts in and near Dayton, Ohio.

SOMETHING WICKED:
Wick-Ed Gannon talks adding production value with finishing touches to your haunt.

MAD PROPS FOR PROPS:
We go all the way down for Pete Pawlicki’s Hell-evator prop.

PLUS!…
This month we give away a $350 Static Spider Prop and a $350 Egg Sack prop from Nevermore Productions, some $25 gift certificates from Master Fog, and a Shocktail Hour T-shirt.

Congratulations to our winners this month: Matt Legg (Static Spider prop), Troy Philpott (Egg Sack prop), Thomas Roach & Chris Ainsworth (Master Fog gift certificates), and Donald Powers (Shocktail Hour Tee).

http://hauntcast.net/home


----------

